# San Francisco Bay Area Gastro Docs?



## tenspeedsf (Nov 1, 2004)

Hello!I have suffered with chronic diarrhea for just about 10 years, since I turned 21. It has gradually worsened over time, but I've never been to a gastroenterologist for diagnosis. (I've never had adequate health insurance AND have always feared the worst because Crohn's Disease runs in my family.)Well, it's become such an everyday problem for me that I'm finally going to bite the proverbial bullet and see a doctor. I've unsure which doctors have good reputations and satisfied patients in my area. Can anyone recommend a GREAT gastroenterologist in the San Francisco Bay Area? I would prefer a doctor aligned with Stanford Hospital or Clinics but it's not necessary.Also, should I record my symptoms in a "tummy log" to bring to my first appointment? It seems like a good idea, but I'm not sure if this is standard stuff the doctor can use.Thanks for your time. I look forward to your replies.Cheers-Kayt


----------

